# A Petsmart find and a happy surprise!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Went into Petsmart on Monday to get food cuz I was completely out, and of course I walked by the fish. They had recently redone the fish tank system so I had to see. Well, to my surprise, there was a pair of Electric Blue Rams mislabeled as the standard blue ram. They were 6$ each! The lady who worked there gave me a coupon for 2$ aswell! So of course I bought them, being as they've been on my wish list for a long time. I got home, put them in a QT tank outside, and when I checked this morning, they have laid tons of eggs! I've been feeding live food since they got here, wonder if that helped lead to that. Anyway, I'm just really excited to have a breeding pair of these expensive fish! I don't know if they will be good parents, but I will be letting them try the first couple times before I take eggs.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratz! I love happy endings.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is fantastic ZD...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Its a nice change from a few disasters I had earlier this year. 

For those familiar with rams, how many tries would you allow the parents before deciding to take the eggs?? I know the first few may not work whether they are good parents or bad.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if not in 3 shots i would pull the eggs.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks loha, thats what I was thinking.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

My pair lived forever, one is still alive living past forever and they never had any eggs or fry, maybe they were both males...


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! What a lucky find congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

WOW! That is fantastic! I would be smiling all day and for several days with that luck.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Angelclown, lol, I still am!


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Pictures?  I'd love to see the little guys


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, heres a few a got a couple days ago. I'll take some better ones later. 

The male over the eggs. Only one I could get of him, he wouldn't budge.

Electric Blue Ram and Eggs by KaraW150, on Flickr

The female. So gorgeous. 
Electric Blue Ram Female by KaraW150, on Flickr

Electric Blue Ram Female by KaraW150, on Flickr


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

nice job


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

They are beautiful


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Glad they laid eggs, last time we talked I remember they were just settling


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

They look amazing!


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Gorgeous rams and again, what an awesome find! What are the Electric Blues normally priced at near you? Looking forward to hearing how the eggs do.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My LFS charges a whopping 28$ for these. Online I see four of them go for about 50 (without the shipping). This is why I've never owned them. I don't have a lot of money to spend on fish, so finding these made me very happy.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh wow! D: 
The petco just across the border from me asks $18. I live in Canada and my LFS has them in on occasion last time I saw them in stock they were asking $19.99 for them but just recently another LFS started getting in the Balloon version and they only charged $12 for those. And here I thought that was expensive! I figured the states would be cheaper.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not where I live its not. :/ I can't just leave it at two with such a good price, going back tmr to try and grab more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

So how are your little fishies doing?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Doing really good! Very active and aren't afraid of me anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

That is great! Love it when fish are happy and settled in their new home.


----------

